# The BEST days shooting I've ever had (part 1)



## lostprophet (Sep 5, 2007)

Ticket for the photographic day at The British Wildlife Centre
£49.00

Food and drink
£5.48

Photographic equipment
£8972.00

Being able to lay in the wet grass and mud 1ft away from Foxes and Otters and taking the photos that are below
F#%*ing priceless!!!!


*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES UNCOMPRESSED VERSIONS

*1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13






and one more for fun, taken by my good friend Mike 






Please comment

Otters, Stoats, Polecats, Hedgehogs, Barn Owls, Little Owls, Scottish Wildcats and Weasels to follow​


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 5, 2007)

Un-bloody-believable!!!! Wow wow wow! They must have had to pry you out of there at closing time with a crowbar.

[1, 3 and 4 are my faves.]


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 5, 2007)

nominated. The framing and color combination are brilliant.


----------



## the real slim aidy (Sep 5, 2007)

wow another great lots of pics cant wait to see the rest


----------



## Holly (Sep 5, 2007)

Lots of great pictures! Im really loving 1 and 3... Keep them coming!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 5, 2007)

> Photographic equipment
> £8972.00


You're not married are you?  :er:


Nice shots, b.t.w.


----------



## Miaow (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 5, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Un-bloody-believable!!!! Wow wow wow! They must have had to pry you out of there at closing time with a crowbar.
> 
> [1, 3 and 4 are my faves.]



2 crowbars to be honest



Sw1tchFX said:


> nominated. The framing and color combination are brilliant.



Wow cheers mate:mrgreen:



the real slim aidy said:


> wow another great lots of pics cant wait to see the rest



sorry but your going to have to



Holly said:


> Lots of great pictures! Im really loving 1 and 3... Keep them coming!



cheers



Big Mike said:


> You're not married are you?  :er:



why? are you asking? 

ummm...... no I'm not :er:


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 5, 2007)

Miaow said:


> Very nice :thumbup:



thank you


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 5, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> You're not married are you? :er:


:lmao:



lostprophet said:


> why? are you asking?


 
:lmao:..:lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 5, 2007)

> why? are you asking?


Well...if you are willing to share some of that equipment...it might be worth considering


----------



## Campbell (Sep 5, 2007)

Number 3 is my favorite. It is framed perfectly and just has a great effect when you look at it. Very nice set of photos :thumbup:

(I thought #13 was hilarious, by the way. Great candid shot)


----------



## flyingseale (Sep 5, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Ticket for the photographic day at The British Wildlife Centre
> £49.00​


​ I looked at their website the other day and thought the price was excellent.  I got all excited and then realised they only open up for photographers on week days during term time.  This rules me out for the next 20-years until I retire :meh:

Great shots, BTW.  Can't wait for some of the other series.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 5, 2007)

:hail:  I don't think I need to add anything to what's already been posted - 
Ah well back to my potters wheel.

Be carefull I think you maybe getting proposals of marrage and remember you';re promised to the Otters


----------



## Puscas (Sep 5, 2007)

mwoah, they're okay...

great series: love #8. You didn't PS the second fox in there did you? j/k. And how did you manage to get so close? Just keep very very quiet or what?


thanks for sharing, now bring on the otters.



pascal


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are some great captures.  Very impressive


----------



## JayJay65 (Sep 5, 2007)

AMAZING SHOTS.. You've got that right - priceless


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 6, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Well...if you are willing to share some of that equipment...it might be worth considering



are you insane?  share my lenses, never!



Campbell said:


> Number 3 is my favorite. It is framed perfectly and just has a great effect when you look at it. Very nice set of photos :thumbup:
> 
> (I thought #13 was hilarious, by the way. Great candid shot)



many thanks



flyingseale said:


> [/left]
> I looked at their website the other day and thought the price was excellent.  I got all excited and then realised they only open up for photographers on week days during term time.  This rules me out for the next 20-years until I retire :meh:
> 
> Great shots, BTW.  Can't wait for some of the other series.



throw a sickie 



FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> :hail:  I don't think I need to add anything to what's already been posted -
> Ah well back to my potters wheel.
> 
> Be carefull I think you maybe getting proposals of marrage and remember you';re promised to the Otters



thanks Ray, well those Otters now have competition from those Foxes



Puscas said:


> mwoah, they're okay...
> 
> great series: love #8. You didn't PS the second fox in there did you? j/k. And how did you manage to get so close? Just keep very very quiet or what?
> 
> ...



it was a photographic day, you can get very close, all you need is a very nice person behind you will some food



ClarkKent said:


> Those are some great captures.  Very impressive



thanks



JayJay65 said:


> AMAZING SHOTS.. You've got that right - priceless



cheers


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 6, 2007)

Have to admit they're a bit good. 






Oh alright... they're bloody brilliant 

Foxes are far superior to Otters any day.:thumbup:


----------



## TIM9G (Sep 6, 2007)

Very very very very very very very very good. Nice collection. Very good :hail:

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## pink_panther (Sep 6, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> nominated. The framing and color combination are brilliant.



Yes I totally agree - all excellent!! But this one (above) is my fav. I would love a print of this.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> nominated. The framing and color combination are brilliant.


... along with the shallow depth of field. This is my fav shot as well!


----------



## fido dog (Sep 6, 2007)

I love them all!!!!!!

Where did you get the camo lens!?!?


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 6, 2007)

Wait! They let you INSIDE the cage???????????????


----------



## fido dog (Sep 6, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Wait! They let you INSIDE the cage???????????????


You're not afraid of the Big Bad Wolf are you??.........:mrgreen:


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 7, 2007)

they're all great LP

where exactly is this British Wildlife centre? I wouldn't mind a visit myself


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 7, 2007)

many thanks everyone

The British Wildlife Centre http://www.britishwildlifecentre.co.uk/


----------



## Ender (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice pictures, must be fun to take picture of a fox that close


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad I couldn't go... Theres no way I would get into a locked cage with that last 'HORROR' on the lose!!!!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 7, 2007)

fido dog said:


> I love them all!!!!!!
> 
> Where did you get the camo lens!?!?



they came from Kirk http://www.kirkphoto.com/



Ender said:


> Very nice pictures, must be fun to take picture of a fox that close



Oh yes!!



Hoppy said:


> I'm glad I couldn't go... Theres no way I would get into a locked cage with that last 'HORROR' on the lose!!!!!!



:er: just watch it you



wildmaven said:


> Wait! They let you INSIDE the cage???????????????



Oh yes, highlight of my life!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 7, 2007)

All that gear and this is the best you can do? Tsk!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 7, 2007)

#4 just has a great expression on his face


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 10, 2007)

cheers


----------



## GrfxGuru (Sep 10, 2007)

#1 & 8, very nice indeed.


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 10, 2007)

thank you


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 10, 2007)

Very cool Andy. Wish I was there with you.

Eric


----------



## RVsForFun (Sep 10, 2007)

Post-card, calendar grade stuff. Very nice.


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 11, 2007)

AIRIC said:


> Very cool Andy. Wish I was there with you.
> 
> Eric



your always welcome mate



RVsForFun said:


> Post-card, calendar grade stuff. Very nice.



cheers


----------

